# UV-C - Klärer



## Platinium76 (2. Aug. 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mal eine kurze Frage,

kann ich einen UV-C - Klärer sofort nach der Errichtung des Teichs zum Einsatz bringen ? Oder gibts da Probleme wegen der Filterbakterien, die noch entstehen müssen ??


----------



## Norbert66 (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C - Klärer*

Hallo,
ich würde erst mal abwarten.Was ist denn dein Ziel warum Du sofort ein UVC einschalten möchtest ??
Schon grünes Wasser und Schwebealgen ??
Gruß Norbert


----------



## Platinium76 (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C - Klärer*

Noch ist das Wasser klar, ist erst seit einer Woche drin, möchte aber dem "Grün werden" vorbeugen....


----------



## Ulumulu (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C - Klärer*

Hallo

Wenn der Teich neu ist UVC aus lassen.
Sonst können sich nur schwer Bakterien im Filter ansiedeln.

Vor allem sind Algenblüten in einem neuen Teich normal bzw. unvermeidlich da kann die UVC auch nicht wirklich helfen.
Zwar würde die UVC evtl. das grüne Wasser vermeiden aber dafür kommen dann Fadenalgen. 

Geduld haben und warten bis sich erstmal ein Gleichgewicht im Teich gebildet hat. 


Gruß Daniel


----------



## Armin (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C - Klärer*

Ahoi,

ich habe 4 Wochen gewartet mit der UVC. Die Algen  helfen dem Teich und der Biologie beim Neustart. Ausserdem kann es bei zu frühem Einschalten und Abtöten der Algen zu Schadstoffpeaks kommen, weil die Bakkies noch nicht ausreichend arbeiten und ohnehin schon mit dem Ammonium u. Nitrit der Fische zu kämpfen haben.

Ich habe alle 2 Tage die Wasserwerte gemessen und nach dem Abflachen des Nitritpeaks den Tauchstrahler angeworfen.

Gruß Armin


----------



## wp-3d (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C - Klärer*



			
				Kannwischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe mal eine kurze Frage,
> 
> kann ich einen UV-C - Klärer sofort nach der Errichtung des Teichs zum Einsatz bringen ? Oder gibts da Probleme wegen der Filterbakterien, die noch entstehen müssen ??



Hallo
siehe 

Gruss Werner


----------



## Koifan Bernd (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C - Klärer*

Hallo,

Er hatte ja nur gefragt ob es den Bakterien oder so schadet.

Also meiner Meinung nach schadet es nie, wenn die Uvc an is.

Is aber wie gesagt meine meinung.


Gruß Bernd


----------



## Ulumulu (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C - Klärer*

Hallo



			
				Koifan Bernd schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Er hatte ja nur gefragt ob es den Bakterien oder so schadet.
> 
> ...



WAS ??? 

Bitte begründen warum das deiner Meinung nach so ist.
Würd mich mal Interessieren.

Also gerade am Anfang wenn noch nix als reines Wasser im Teich ist behindert die UVC den Aufbau von Mikroorganismen im Filter.
Vor allem was bringt es wenn die Lampe verheizt wird wenn noch garnix da ist wogegen sie vorgehen soll.

Und wie schon gesagt bekommt man evtl. durch UVC kein grünes Wasser aber dafür dann Fadenalgen.
Vorallem wenn der Teich neu ist.
Weil die UVC eben nix rausholt aus dem Wasser. (Nährstoffe)

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C - Klärer*

Moin,

@ Daniel.... ist schon lustig was hier
 neuerdings für Weisheiten durchgereicht werden. 

Soll ich noch einen draufsetzen ?? Also ich habe meine UVC Lampen nur, weil ich da nachts immer so lustige Lichterspiele auf dem Wasser habe. Ausserdem kann ich die großen Teichscheinwerfer dann nachts auslassen und durch dies farblich so schöne Licht kommt doch für die Fische so ne leichte Partystimmung auf.
Ist aber, wie gesagt, nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Koifan Bernd (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C - Klärer*

Hallo,Daniel

Es gibt wie schon gesagt bei dem Einsatz einer Uvc viele Meinungen.

Ich hatte mich nicht genau genug ausgedrückt. 

Ich mein halt dass es wenn der Teich mal eingelaufen ist nicht schadet, wenn man die Uvc durchlaufen lässt.

Man kann natürlich immer wenn man merkt dass das Wasser wieder grün wird die Uvc einschalten.
Das ist jedem selbst überlassen.


Gruß Bernd


----------



## Koifan Bernd (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C - Klärer*

Hallo, Jo-Hamburg



> @ Daniel.... ist schon lustig was hier
> neuerdings für Weisheiten durchgereicht werden.
> 
> Soll ich noch einen draufsetzen ?? Also ich habe meine UVC Lampen nur, weil ich da nachts immer so lustige Lichterspiele auf dem Wasser habe. Ausserdem kann ich die großen Teichscheinwerfer dann nachts auslassen und durch dies farblich so schöne Licht kommt doch für die Fische so ne leichte Partystimmung auf.
> Ist aber, wie gesagt, nur meine Meinung.




Sollte das eine Provokation sein, habe ich sie einfach überlesen, und gehe nicht weiter darauf ein.


Gruß Bernd


----------



## herten04 (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C - Klärer*

Hallo Jo.


			
				Jo-Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> @ Daniel.... ist schon lustig was hier
> neuerdings für Weisheiten durchgereicht werden.
> ...


Hast Du wieder einen Witz gefunden und bist im Stadium des Lachkrampfes?
Ich wußte gar nicht das unsere jungen User im Alter zwischen 13 und 15 jahren soviel Humor haben.:
Sind Koi-fan13 und Koifan Bernd verwandt????


----------



## Koifan Bernd (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C - Klärer*



			
				herten04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jo.
> 
> Sind Koi-fan13 und Koifan Bernd verwandt????



Nein tut mir leid da muss ich dich enttäuschen.. 

Gruß Bernd


----------

